# Interior vendor preference



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm contemplating updating my interior "covers", door panels and all for my 69 but I'm having a hard time deciding which vendor to use. Mostly for accuracy's sake since some say their color is white while others say Parchment with is supposed to be accurate for a 69.

I've seen Legendary and PUI material suppliers.

I am definitely going to update the seat foam so I'm also thinking about the "covers".

Question to you gentlemen is - who did you use, are you happy with the product and why/why not.

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used Legendary seat covers on my 68 and I highly recommend them. 
Excellent fit, heavy and correct grained vinyl, no wrinkles and they were really nice to work with.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan, I got Legendary as well. Very happy with the products. Regards, Matt


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Interior*

:cool A "vendor" sells what another makes. As far as "manufacturers," I prefer Legendary over PUI simply because of a really bad customer service incident I had with PUI*. Also, be aware that PUI sells different panels with different levels of quality, so when you compare prices be sure that you are comparing similar quality panels (and not just which panels are the least expensive).

* PUI literally stuffed the panels into the shipping boxes and Oops (UPS) damaged them -- twice (and when I contacted PUI they were a b!tch to work with). The Legendary panels ship in Oops-proof boxes with lots of protection.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I stand corrected, thanks red... Thanks to all for your posts/recommendations. I appreciate it.

Dan



Red1970GTO said:


> :cool A "vendor" sells what another makes. As far as "manufacturers," I prefer Legendary over PUI simply because of a really bad customer service incident I had with PUI*. Also, be aware that PUI sells different panels with different levels of quality, so when you compare prices be sure that you are comparing similar quality panels (and not just which panels are the least expensive).
> 
> * PUI literally stuffed the panels into the shipping boxes and Oops (UPS) damaged them -- twice (and when I contacted PUI they were a b!tch to work with). The Legendary panels ship in Oops-proof boxes with lots of protection.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

From my personal experience, there is "Legendary" and then there's "everyone else". The difference in quality is significant.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks BearGFR. seems Legendary is most popular.

Part of what Red1970GTO said resonated with me. He mentioned there is a quality level option which led to part of my confusion on cost etc.

Dan



BearGFR said:


> From my personal experience, there is "Legendary" and then there's "everyone else". The difference in quality is significant.
> 
> Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've installed both Legendary and PUI and Legendary is far better in terms of fit and feel. Legendary will also outlast PUI.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Legendary interiors are the same exact fit, quality, and appearance as the factory interior. I've had one in my '67 ragtop for 21 years, and it still looks like new. The other brands I would not even consider. The older I get, the faster I get tired of working with crap.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

My door panels and dash pad are original to the car, but I used Legendary covers for the seats back in 1999/2000 and they still look great.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone... interesting how there are no PUI votes, yet. I appreciate all the input. Dan



JVM225 said:


> My door panels and dash pad are original to the car, but I used Legendary covers for the seats back in 1999/2000 and they still look great.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Now that I have a manufacturer, Legendary, I need to know what vendor you guys prefer for interior gear?

Ames Performance??
Performance Years??

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan, best combined price of product and shipping wins. If there's no real difference in this I tend to go with Ames as they have a couple of Tech Support folks I like working with. Regards, Matt


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Mattew... That's usually my MO but I've found while working on my ride if you have to pay a touch more to get the right high quality parts and NO hassles it's worth it, like avoiding issues like Red1970GTO mentioned above with his PUI trouble.

Dan



Matthew said:


> Dan, best combined price of product and shipping wins. If there's no real difference in this I tend to go with Ames as they have a couple of Tech Support folks I like working with. Regards, Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dan, sorry for the confusion... I agree completely on Legendary. I thought you we after a recommendation on which place to buy it. I'm no fan of PUI. You might find a difference in price of Legendary interior products at Ames and Performance Years. And I think there's a difference in shipping costs. I'm only suggesting whoever has the best total price on what you want is the one I would go with. Finally, if there's no real difference, I go with Ames. Matt


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Got ya, thanks.


----------



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

what do you guys think of opgi's car int kits???


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

MR70GTO said:


> what do you guys think of opgi's car int kits???


not impressed, doubt, I wil ever order or use PUI seat covers or door panels again. Have removed several PUI seat covers and doorpanels and have replaced with Legendary. If OPGI was to step up and offer Legendary products, and at a price I couldn't beat through friends who are dealers, I might consider them. Over the years, have ordered and used reproduction seat upholstery from PUI, Crown (no longer in biz), Distinctive, and now Legendary. I was nowhere near ready to attack the interior on my '73 T/A when I ordered Crown's dlx seat upholstery, right before Crown went out of biz, but having compared their covers, no way was going to go with the only thing else out there at the time (PUI). For the occasional buyer, many large catalogue vendors will give a good discount if one purchases X amount. That discount usually will offset the savings of any kit. hope this helps.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I just ordered a set of Legendary covers. Waiting on delivery. The best price I found was on ebay the vendor is wellington classic. got the side panels a couple of years ago, I believe from OPGI


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Dan, I use Legendary and have been happy with the results...and will continue to use them.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I use Legendary themselves as the vendor, too. They have a catalogue and you are not that far from them as they are near Rochester, NY and they accept personal delivery....


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr70GTo, I used Legendary and I've seen UPI - I'll never use them. Too many bad stories and quality issues.

I had a seem issue on the rear seat cover and they fixed it toot sweet - no charge, not even shipping. Their interiors are warranted for life!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> I use Legendary themselves as the vendor, too. They have a catalogue and you are not that far from them as they are near Rochester, NY and they accept personal delivery....


When I order my interior I was told 4 to 6 weeks. It arrived in TWO!!!!!!


----------

